

Magzter.com, Leading online newstand, stores the password in plain text - casouniquo
https://medium.com/@mithun/magzter-saves-the-passoword-in-plain-text-5c26019737aa

======
dewey
There's a Tumblr for that.
[http://plaintextoffenders.com/](http://plaintextoffenders.com/)

